# Ekg - same practice performs



## colestl (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it acceptable for a FP physician to perform and bill for an EKG tracing while another FP physician from the same practice performs and bills for the EKG's interpretation and report?


----------



## ndhight (Apr 17, 2008)

I would say yes. Would need to use mod 26. If I am wrong sorry.


----------



## Davistm (Apr 22, 2008)

*Ekg*

Yes. One physician bills 93005 and the other bills 93010. If the practice is billing under a group NPI, I would submit separate claims to preclude processing problems with some payers.

Terry


----------



## jbreen (Apr 22, 2008)

I do not believe you would use a modifier 26.


----------

